#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  > Вегетарианство >  > > >  >  >  Отсутствие вегетарианства в буддийском учении?

## Рэлпей

Если идет разговор или тема о вегетарианстве, коих уйма, то никакого вегетарианства в буддизме нет и не было.

В связи с этим доводом хочу привести часть своих исследования, которые были сделаны на протяжении нескольких лет буддийских текстов, а также буддийских практик Махаяны и Ваджраяны, а также Сутры.

Тут четыре раздела:

1) Отличие вегетарианства от отказа плоти в Махаяне
2) Лагерь Будды и Девадатты
3) Учения которые практикуются
4) Ссылки на тексты и книги.

*Первое* - отказ от плоти и крови ЖС базируется на установках бодхисаттвы, таких как: бодхичитта, альтруизм, сострадание, принесение добра и радости ЖС и др.
Вегетарианство - может быть не связано с духовными процессами и установками, а быть связано с сохранением живой природы, экологией, сохранением здоровья и долголетия. Здесь огромная разница.

*Второе* - несомненно отказ от плоти дело добровольное и желательное, но не как не принудительно-обязательное.

И в этом основное отличие учения Будды от учения Девадатты. А кроме того в общине Девадатты, было впадение в крайности, какие: подобно джайнистам и другим был суровый аскетизм.

Будда Шакьямуни практиковал отказ от плоти существ, подобно Махакашьяпе (архатам), Дживаке и др. Относительно доказательств приводим сутры в ссылках, а также учения, тексты, книги.

Некто может сказать: какой там Будда отравился мясом кабана. Но "то, что роет свинья (или кабан)" не может быть свиньей по определению. А также такое поведение противоречит заповедям Винае (3 правилам частоты мяса), 10 правилам аскетизма и др. учениям данным для нас Буддой. Получается свинью (если она и была) умертвили прямо перед приходом чтобы накормить Будду, либо убили давно и она протухла... Ни то ни другое не состоятельно с точки зрения морали и поварского искусства. 

*Третье* учения, которые связаны с.

_Учения Сутры_:

саттипатхана, випашьяна и шаматхапринятие 5 обетов10 правил аскетизма (разрешенные Буддой).буддийские праздники

_Учения Махаяны_:

Содженг Махаяны,Ретритыосвобождение или спасение жизни,бодхичитта,4 неизмеримых,обеты бодхисаттвы и др.

_Учения Ваджраяны_:

Обеты и обязательства в Крия-тантре

Некто скажет мы формируем благую связь, когда поедаем плоть ЖС, но в этом есть нарушение на трех уровнях: Ваджраяны на уровне- "да достигну быстро я быстро-быстро пробуждения", а в данном случае создается негативная связь и карма.
на уровне Махаяны  - создание не благой кармы, как поощрение вора, ты своруй я тебе заплачу, ты убей я тебе заплачу, ты обмани я тебе заплачу и тп.
на уровне Махаяны - это противорчит состраданию бодхисаттвы и уничтожает бодхичитту - " все существа наши матери", противоречит также отношению к ЖС (животным) как к беззащитным детям, которые претерпевают страдания. Противоречит такой установке бодхичитты - "да избавятся все живые существа от страданий и причин страданий", и тд
Противоречит также установкам практики, которая объявлена Победителем в сутрах и в частности связанной с созданием неблагих карм. А суть практик в другом: "избегай не благого, добро всецело твори, ум очищай", а также " Святые попадают в рай, преступники в ад, а те кто практикует Дхарму - достигают нирваны"

Т.о. данное утверждение полностью не-буддийское и противоречит буддийской практике и Пути.

Утверждение  мы едим мясо, чтобы создать связь, подобно утверждению боновцев или трикхтиков. Согласно сутрам такая связь ведет прямиком в ад, за счет неблагой кармы, как мясника-убийцу, так и тех кто употребляет плоть и поощряет.

*Четвертая часть*. Книги и ссылки.

Метта-сутра,Дхаммапада,Лотосовая сутра,Драгоценное ожерелье Дже Гампопы,Тик Нат Хан. Древний Путь - белые облака.Махапаринирванасутра,Ангулимала сутра,Ланкаватара сутра,Брахмаджала сутра,Винаясутра,Сутра о карме влиянии и эффекте,Дживака-сутра,Кандарака-сутра,Ланкаватара-сутра, часть 8,Махаринирвана-сутра,Сангхатасутра,Сурангамасутра,Сутта-нипада,Саддхарма-смрити-упастхана-сутра.Калачакра-тантра,Тантры уровня Крия-тантра,Джатакамала.

Конечно, много не докажешь тем кто является "_разбойником ножа и топора_" и смотрит на все примерно: "_кто не спрятался, того съедим_" или _"ты такой красивый и тупой, наверное ты такой же вкусный как шашлык_".

Есть и другой лагерь, в котором придерживаются "_правила зеленого человека_" и смотрят на все там примерно так: " _не ешь его, а то умрешь_", "_поем травы и стану бессмертным суперменом, смогу спать к верху ногами, летать и пр, вот тогда кровососы и трупоеды поймут, что они не правы_".

И то и другое крайние взгляды.

Еще некоторым, присуща такая мысль - " не то, что входит в их уста оскверняет их" с  такой логикой на уровне христианского авраамизма, придется и карму отрицать и тут становится не важно каким путем получены средства для существования и что ты сам лично делаешь.

----------


## Kit

По моему все просто. 
В сутрах Махаяны есть прямые указания Будды на счет отказы от мяса. На эту тему есть целая подборка в виде книги: "Пища Бодхисаттв". Поэтому те кто идет исключительно путем сутр Великой Колесницы (при этом не вступает на путь Тайной мантры), тот, по всей видимости, должен практиковать отказ от поедания живых существ. В Хинаяне мясо едят в силу малой мотивации, и как следствия отсутствия нужды отказываться от мяса. Ну а в Ваджраяне (в высших тантрах) к мясу свое отношение, кому надо тот в курсе. Единственно, что может иногда вызывать вопрос, это отказ от мяса в контексте внешних тантр. Но в целом, насколько я знаю, практикующиму внешних тантр следует отказаться от мяса. 
Все остальное мясоедство обусловлено исключительно историческими, географическими, этническими, социальными и проч. причинами, и к Дхарме Будды, как таковой имеет мало отношения.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (25.03.2015), Антончик (25.03.2015), Рэлпей (25.03.2015)

----------


## Рэлпей

> По моему все просто. 
> В сутрах Махаяны есть прямые указания Будды на счет отказы от мяса. На эту тему есть целая подборка в виде книги: "Пища Бодхисаттв". Поэтому те кто идет исключительно путем сутр Великой Колесницы (при этом не вступает на путь Тайной мантры), тот, по всей видимости, должен практиковать отказ от поедания живых существ. В Хинаяне мясо едят в силу малой мотивации, и как следствия отсутствия нужды отказываться от мяса. Ну а в Ваджраяне (в высших тантрах) к мясу свое отношение, кому надо тот в курсе. Единственно, что может иногда вызывать вопрос, это отказ от мяса в контексте внешних тантр. Но в целом, насколько я знаю, практикующиму внешних тантр следует отказаться от мяса. 
> Все остальное мясоедство обусловлено исключительно историческими, географическими, этническими, социальными и проч. причинами, и к Дхарме Будды, как таковой имеет мало отношения.


Абсолютно верно подмечено. Хотя многие из моих приятелей буддистов из таких регионов как: Калыкия, Буряти и Тыва говорят просто одним готовым ответом: 

- Эх, чему ты удивляешься Злое Время и Упадок Дхармы.

----------


## Kit

> - Эх, чему ты удивляешься Злое Время и Упадок Дхармы.


В устах практикующих чаще всего это значит: _"Честно говоря я просто потворствую своему демоническому пристрастию к мясу и крови. Делаю вид что я практикую Высшую Тантру, хотя честно говоря, даже не понимаю ее основ, а на самом же деле, мне просто удобно (читай вкусно) жракать мясо, и вообще, я ни хочу идти поперек вековых традиций убивать и поедать животных"._

----------

Рэлпей (25.03.2015)

----------


## Антончик

Если говорить за тему этического веганства, то например у меня есть обувь из кожи, и есть "пуховик из пуха". Пока не решил вопрос с тем, как это конкретно практически заменить, но думаю об этом. Но пока не сделал. Возможно в будущем получится уменьшить использование или совсем октазаться.

Хотя для производства растительной пищи или химических веществ (да и в целом для деятельности цивилизации) всё равно приходится уничтожать живых существ. Нужно просто думать о том, как уменьшить этот эффект, ну и действовать в этом направлении тоже )
Чтобы реализовать это на все 146% вероятно нужно родиться в чистой земле, где нет "хозяйственной деятельности" и нет связанног с этим вреда для живых существ.

----------

Kit (25.03.2015), Рэлпей (26.03.2015)

----------


## Kit

> Если говорить за тему этического веганства, то например у меня есть обувь из кожи, и есть "пуховик из пуха". Пока не решил вопрос с тем, как это конкретно практически заменить, но думаю об этом. Но пока не сделал. Возможно в будущем получится уменьшить использование или совсем октазаться.
> 
> Хотя для производства растительной пищи или химических веществ (да и в целом для деятельности цивилизации) всё равно приходится уничтожать живых существ. Нужно просто думать о том, как уменьшить этот эффект, ну и действовать в этом направлении тоже )
> Чтобы реализовать это на все 146% вероятно нужно родиться в чистой земле, где нет "хозяйственной деятельности" и нет связанног с этим вреда для живых существ.


Я понимаю это так, что главная идея не в отказе от пуховиков, кожаных курток и вообще "не вдыхать лишний раз", а в том, что должно возникнуть понимание, о невозможности жить в сансаре и не причинять вред кому-либо. Ведь так или иначе вред причиняется, это все мы понимаем. Так вот подобные размышления призваны не к тому что бы отказаться от вещей (хотя если вам так хочется можно и отказаться) а увеличить ваше сострадание, и как следствие еще сильнее разжечь огонь вашей бодхичитты, но отнюдь не придумать себе популярную отмазу типа: _"А че, эпоха упадка ж, все можно."_

Касательно мясной пищи, отказ от мяса представляет собой один из простых и полезных путей для многих из нас взрастить в себе сострадание. И как бонус, вариации с ограничениями в питании, имеют большую силу и последствия чем ограничения в одежде или чем-то еще, так как привязанности к пище стоит выше чем к прочим объектам потребления. _"Что есть "одно"? Все существа живут за счет пищи"...._

Если обобщить, то на мой взгляд стоит отказываться от предметов потребления до той поры пока эти ограничения дают реальный рост любви, состраданию и как следствие бодхичитты, а не гордыни или высокомерию. Поэтому если вам удобнее практиковать в пуховике, и от этой практики в уюте и тепле вы продвигаетесь быстрее чем от того что откажитесь от этого пуховика, то безусловно оставайтесь в нем. Однако большинство обманывают себя и других в этом вопросе. :Frown:

----------

Рэлпей (25.03.2015)

----------

